# Where to buy inexpensive computer?



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I need to purchase a cheapy computer so that I can work on my teaching credential online from home. Nothing fancy, just needs to be able to conenct to the internet and allow me to read all of the course material, answer quiz questions, etc.. Anyone have an idea on where to buy something just to get me by until I can afford to invest in a nicer computer? I currently post here on this forum from my computer at work, but won't be able to complete my teaching certificate from this computer.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

If you want new, Staples and Wally World sell like $299 computers, as well as Dell.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's a refurbished computer for $109. It needs a monitor, keyboard, and a mouse, but it will run XP without a problem. I would add another 256 megs of memory if it were mine.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=SAMBA845V-24-1&cat=SYS


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

You can pick up refurb IMB thinkpad laptops on E-bay for about 250.00. I've had exceptional luck with them. T30 is the best deal now


----------



## RainyDay (Feb 11, 2008)

The cheapest computers I have seen are the "Everex" computers. Their desktops WITH monitors usually run around 200 bucks. Their website is www.everex.com , obviously. You can also find Everex computers at wally-world or the like. Now, There are MANY nice refurbs out there, that are just as good, if not better than some of the brand new machines out there. You can get laptops or desktops on ebay for usually less than 200 dollars that will run xp great, and do your everyday tasks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I got a decent one off cheapcycle for $25.

Another option is to go to the computer manufacturers' websites and look at the refurbished ones.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Pawn shops, flea markets.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Ruby said:


> Pawn shops, flea markets.


Worst option, Most pawn shops and every flea market I have been to want twice what a system is worth. With NEW computers at $300, used needs to be very low cost to be called a deal.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Nevada said:


> Here's a refurbished computer for $109. It needs a monitor, keyboard, and a mouse, but it will run XP without a problem. I would add another 256 megs of memory if it were mine.
> 
> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=SAMBA845V-24-1&cat=SYS



The system price isnt bad but you get win2k for the OS, meaning you need to dump another $120 into the OS, $30 for memory and $150 into a monitor.keyboard and mouse. 
If your going to spend that much money then get low end dell and have your complete system, a little support and a warantee for a couple of years while your in school.

Unless you can get a COMPLETE reasonable moderns system for under $200, NEW is the better deal right now for a system.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Also try Craigslist or even Hoobly. I see many good deals on computer systems that people just want to get rid of. I got a fantastic digital camera for $65 - little used, perfect condition that retailed for $400. You might have to do some searching but worth it. And you can also see if it works!


----------

